# Need zombie sounds



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Hi all,

Looking for some Zombie sounds to go with a Groundbreaker. Specifically groans, moans and 'brains, need brains' type of thing.

Anyone know of anything please?

Fritz


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Hi all,

Looking for some Zombie sounds to go with a Groundbreaker. Specifically groans, moans and 'brains, need brains' type of thing.

Anyone know of anything please?

Fritz


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

*Zombie sounds*

Hi all,

Looking for some Zombie sounds to go with a Groundbreaker. Specifically groans, moans and 'brains, need brains' type of thing.

Anyone know of anything please?

Fritz


----------



## Robert (Apr 28, 2008)

Poison Props has a CD of sounds specifically for that purpose.
http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8_7&products_id=17


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Robert said:


> Poison Props has a CD of sounds specifically for that purpose.
> http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8_7&products_id=17


Definitely the way to go for Zombies. I have it and love it. I used it for both Jerry and my standup shiatsu.


----------

